# Resources for Vets: Oct 26, Houston



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

please pardon the late notice...........

Texas Veterans Land Board, the VA and Texas Veterans Commission:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=610077449033919&set=a.156308547744147.27306.135403453167990&type=1


----------

